# My girl's confo (picture heavy)



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

With just a glance I notice:
* toe out
* long back
* downhill
* weak hind end
* upright shoulder angle
* thick throatlatch
* slightly cowhocked
* not the most feminine head

She is very cute and she definitely built like a thoroughbred, so a lot of what I mentioned is typical for her breed.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Ohh, I disagree about how feminine her head looks! It's wonderful.

I don't think her back is too long compared to the rest of her. The pics are big so it was hard to scroll back and forth to get a good look.

I like her. She's typical TB and I don't see a lot of that conformation type as flaws. She does toe out.

How old is she? Very nice mare.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

Solon said:


> Ohh, I disagree about how feminine her head looks! It's wonderful.
> 
> I don't think her back is too long compared to the rest of her. The pics are big so it was hard to scroll back and forth to get a good look.
> 
> ...


i agree with you, these pictures may not highlight it, but she has a VERY feminine head and has a baby face.

i have an imac with a HUGE screen so that may be why they look fine to me. 

yes, she's a very typical tb . Although some people have asked me if she's a qh or an appendix which i thought was weird? she's 8 (acts like shes 5.. hahaha)


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Well, she does have a purdy face and you've got yourself a nice mare there.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

That is weird, I don't see qh in her at all.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

Supermane said:


> That is weird, I don't see qh in her at all.


me neither.
the lady who asked that then went on to lecture me about how i should be her trainer. it was a bunch of bogus.

long story short.. i denied her.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Maybe her big booty! How tall is she?


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I like her. But then again, I'm a sucker for thoroughbreds.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

Solon said:


> Maybe her big booty! How tall is she?


only 15.2 hh.
she filled out incredibly (muscle and fat, not height) in the past few months.

she does look tall compared to my mom though..




gotxhorses said:


> I like her. But then again, I'm a sucker for thoroughbreds.


same :lol:


----------

